# They are back!!



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

The last few days, my hot flashes are back. I have to find my spray bottle. Baloney, phooey, bah, humbug, feh!!!


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Let it all out Nerfmom!







Hopefully they won't stay long. Hugs!


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I am laughing!! I just disrobed in front of the computer. Oh well, I will just get out the old mister that I bought. I have to find it. I haven't used it for awhile. It sounds like I am talking about an old man, mister, do you get it? Maybe they won't last very long. I am glad we have A/C on this apartment.


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

How long do the hot flashes usually last?


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

How many years or how long individual hot flashes? My individual hot flashes usually last maybe about 5 minutes each. But hot flashes due to menopause can last for years. I think it has been about 7-10 years for me. I can't remember when I first started having them. Women who take hormones usually don't get hot flashes, but I think that artificial hormones delay menopause and I won't take them. I having been toughing it out. I will live with it. As my mother used to say, toughing it out will build character. I am not sure if that's true, but oh well. I don't think they are going to be as bad as they once were.


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

Argh! I change my mind. I don't want to be a girl no more. haha.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Since many of us get them when we are older and wiser, we should call them wisdom flashes.







Pps will think we just had a bright idea.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

IT!!!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Evening primrose oil helped me almost eliminate all my hot flashes.Feel better.Jeanne


----------

